# Sub needed in St Charles area



## Showmestaterida

Reliable and experienced sub needed in St. Charles area.Some hand shoveling involved.Pay depends on equipment. Respond to thread. Thanks


----------



## Showmestaterida

anybody? .


----------



## sebastiank2

Hi I live in Bratlett I have Ford F 250 2005 with Western 7,5 ft and I'm ready to work any time. My email [email protected] cell 630 991 3814 please let me know.
Sebastian



Showmestaterida;696721 said:


> Reliable and experienced sub needed in St. Charles area.Some hand shoveling involved.Pay depends on equipment. Respond to thread. Thanks


----------



## Showmestaterida

St. Charles, Missouri.


----------



## sebastiank2

ooo sorry my mistake


----------



## Showmestaterida

anybody? /


----------



## DuallySnoPusher

I'll keep the word out for ya, what part of St. Charles?


----------



## Showmestaterida

Off of 94 and 364.Thanks. Thought we were going to get something tues or wed not sure now. At least some more salting . Hopefully soon.


----------



## naturalgreen

I will keep an ear out
every once in a while i get a call from subs looking for work
yeah looks like maybe next weekend well get some
this is getting old
if the sht hits the fan and you need some help give me a call
I live in ellisville and will help out if its an emergency
if you are looking for shovellers i could maybe find you some (not my guys)
but think i may have a couple numbers from guys who called in the fall.


----------



## Showmestaterida

Thanks for the offer.Trying to find a sub and shoveller together. Hopefully sht will hit the fan. Missed 10 o'clock weather not sure whats up.


----------



## naturalgreen

maybe tuesday for a little snow
one channel said this is the type of storm that could give us over 2 inches
but if it is a tiny bit warmer just more rain or ice
I am so sick of seeing everyones snow pics
I have a mountain of salt and a shiny plow geeking to push


----------



## naturalgreen

wunderweather thinks a decent snow
twc says sleet
i say 1 inch of ice half inch of snow and I will put down two inches on my forms for the banks and plow them rather than waste my salt
this above freezing is killing me cant salt churches if it 40 at sunrise on sundays
good luck finding subs i usually get a call or two after the new year
guys looking for money
there are alot of guys out of work now so laborers should be findable


----------



## naturalgreen

put an ad on craigslist


----------



## 02 Stroked

Yeah I hear ya. I paid an ass load for the salt I have. Now I'm ready to use it! I'm tired of looking at it!


----------



## naturalgreen

you in st. chuck r u getting it from buccheit?


----------



## naturalgreen

i freaked when i went through 3 pallets in the beginning of dec and now i am way overstocked


----------



## naturalgreen

but i salt alot for my commercial prop and churches


----------



## Showmestaterida

Might have one not sure though. Craiglist will be next. Whats bulk costing at Buccheit? if they have some. Looks like will get something, who knows what.


----------



## naturalgreen

dont know 
i do bagged easier for me to store in my warehouse
it has some expensive cars in there and I can stack pallets 15 feet high and not rust anything
think its up to 6 a bag now


----------



## 02 Stroked

Yeah I'm in ST. Charles but I'm not getting it from there. I have a buddy that bought some bulk salt from there and it cost him around $180 for a ton. He said the really crappy part about it is that he thought that it was all salt he was paying for and it turned out to be mixed with sand. Needless to say he ordered 50 tons of salt after that.


----------



## Showmestaterida

They didn't tell him it had sand in it. Where did he get the 50 tons from?price?


----------



## naturalgreen

I jsu know a couple guys that go there
i dont but they are not cheap usually


----------



## 02 Stroked

I don't know the name of the place he got it from. I know it was about $5700 that he paid for it delivered.


----------



## naturalgreen

bulk can get delivered by m,ost places if you need enough
where do u store your salt
I have a warehouse but its in crestwood and no place ouside where it wouldnt get ganked or be an eye sore


----------



## 02 Stroked

I use bagged and keep it garaged.


----------



## naturalgreen

yep thats how i do it
but my forklift needs to have ass weight to lift a full pallet high


----------



## Showmestaterida

Stored were eyes are always watching. Going to get another load of salt, just shopping around, any good leads? Were you guys been buying bagged salt at? Good price?


----------



## 02 Stroked

I know where not to buy it is Ace Hardware. I drove by there to get some lunch the other day and saw that a 50# bag of Guenther rock salt is $7.99 a bag. They also wanted $24.99 for a 50# bag of calcium chloride.


----------



## Showmestaterida

Thanks for the input. The ace by my house, it was 9.99 for a 50lb of Guenther.


----------



## naturalgreen

scotts usually


----------



## naturalgreen

i paid 4.75 a bag i think a few months ago


----------



## vincent

I live in O'Fallon. I could possibly help you out.

Call me 636-379-9950.

Here's my equipment  http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=68615&highlight=gmc+canyon


----------



## reisdorph1

looking for plow work willing to travel for right price. from kc


----------



## KustomKare

man i am getting bagged salt for $4.15 a bag but i will not tell where i am getting it.


----------



## modedicebox

I know where this ^ dude is getting it.


----------



## naturalgreen

yeah
hes got a secret
not a great one 
but 4.15 stilll doesnt sound great to me
I want last years prices especially for potassium


----------



## ameyerman

kustom must tell.........paying 6.00 a bag now. Getting from true value on Linberg....Help.


----------



## bigblue912

*subs needed in st charles are*

hi my name is adam and im looking for work for my two trucks im fully insured and have 5 years experince and im avalable 24/7 my phone number is (815) 508-9215 or my email is [email protected] thanks


----------

